# Patras - Greece's third largest city



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

*the capital of the historical Peloponnese*




> Patras, the third largest city in Greece is a major Mediterranean port and the country's main gate to the West - a modern financial, commercial and cultural centre. Amongst other places of interest, the city has a wide variety of monuments bearing witness to its long historical journey.


So... enjoy! 


--> There is a similar thread in the greek subforum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=163827 (mostly for greek friends) which includes also news and discussions (in greek too).
But here all the photos are mine since that is the policy of urban showcase.


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

> The newly restored Lighthouse of the City of Patras (no longer functional) now sits in a newly developed area surrounded by a recreation space, a cafe and a restaurant overlooking the city's port.


April 2009






View towards the port (notice the bridge in the background)


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

View from "dassylion", Patras largest green space (actually its a hill full of pine-trees)

2008









































Luxury apartments opposite to the marina 



Cafeterias in the marina 










hm...


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't understand how Greece can have a smaller popualtion than Australia, ELLADA is so dense, all its cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos of Patra city, thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought Greece's 3rd largest city was Larissa, at least I was told that when I have been there.  (never been to Patras though)

Nice pics btw.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think 3rd city is Patra too...


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

As far as I know Patras, Larissa and Iraklion are all a bit above 100,000. I guess locals in all of the three cities would tell me their city is the Greek 3rd one . 

*LAgreek18*
In fact, population density in Greece is rather low as for European standards. Especially if you consider more than 40% of Greeks only live in Athens and Salonica.

*Skaros*
Enjoyable pictures kay:. How old is the bridge connecting Pelopones with central Greece? It is quite new, isn't it?


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

ov_79 said:


> As far as I know Patras, Larissa and Iraklion are all a bit above 100,000. I guess locals in all of the three cities would tell me their city is the Greek 3rd one .


*Things are quite clear* dear friend regarding the third city. 
The battle is for the 4th position between Heraklion and Larissa.
There is not even one official document of the last 50 years that does not recognize Patras as the 3d largest city of Greece.
For simple facts you can visit http://www.statistics.gr/gr_tables/S1101_SAP_1_TB_DC_01_03_Y.pdf which is the last official document of *statistical service of Greece.*
*The last census of 2001 clearly marks Patras as third largest city with population ~170,000.*
If we consider Rion and the suburbs like Paralia connected to the city and if we add the population increase of the last 8 years then the population is *~200,000.*




ov_79 said:


> *Skaros*
> Enjoyable pictures kay:. How old is the bridge connecting Pelopones with central Greece? It is quite new, isn't it?


Thank you! 
The bridge was inaugurated in 2004.
For many pics and info have a look at this thread (under the bridges subforum of SSC):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=89633&page=7


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Longest suspencion deck in the world, it had an episode in National Geographic's "Megastructures" considered one of the largest engineering feats of the decade.

I posted the documentary in the above thread.


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

The domumentary about the bridge is really great!!

Anyway more pics ! 

"Trion Navarhon" steps and a nicely restored old house (today a restaurant)


Pantokrator church (one of the oldest parishes of Patras)



Church of Saint Dionysios 





The central dome of Saint Andrew's church 



you can see the dome from every high place in the city , the following photo shows the view from "dassylion"










Saint Andrew church - Largest church in Greece and one of the largest in the orthodox world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos too Skaros  thanks kay:

btw if you want you may visit my thread "Kalamata" here in urban showcase


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

On the deck of Rio-Antirio bridge









Huge ferry as seen from marina









Port of Patras passenger terminal


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Man...amazing city. Another beautiful city.:cheers:


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent photos, *Skaros*! Thanks for the tour! :banana: :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you guys! I am glad you like them! 
More to come in the next days...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those photos will be great too kay:


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi. I've been in Patra with my family last Christmas. Patra is the best city in Greece. Better than Athina in my opinion. It's more beautiful, less dark.

I walked at this bridge Rio-Antirio until the middle, i 'climbed' the stairs in the middle of Patra to walk through the highest area of the city.

2 pics:


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

I wanna see more photos. I took so few pics when i was there.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots, looks like a very pleasant. Great weather and an impressive bridge!


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for updating with beautiful, very nice photos kay:


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photo


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

The new port!  In operation since July 2011


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The new port looks great, thanks for the photos btw


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....nice port...thanks for sharing your photos.


----------

